# Constitutional signs and symptoms



## Love Coding! (Jul 21, 2008)

Can anyone give me a general description of what this means?  Is it the overall appearance of the patient?  Can someone give me a breakdown of what I should be looking for in dictation?

Many thanks!

dscoder74


----------



## Treetoad (Jul 22, 2008)

Constitutional would include things such as height, weight, temperature, overall appearance, etc


----------



## dmaec (Jul 22, 2008)

"constitutional" is the measurement of any 3 of 7 vitals signs;1) sitting or standing blood pressure, 2) supine blood pressure, 3) pulse rate and regularity, 4)respiration, 5) temperature, 6) height, 7) weight, (may be measured and recorded by ancillary staff)  
also, General appearance of patient (eg, development, nutrition, body  habitus, deformities, attention to grooming)
but it HAS to be any 3 of the 7 vital 

at least this is what I've been taught !


----------



## Love Coding! (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the quick reply, that clairifies it for me!

Denise


----------

